# Article - Why Uber Investors May Lose Their Lunch



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://nypost.com/2017/12/25/why-ubers-investors-may-lose-their-lunch/


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://nypost.com/2017/12/25/why-ubers-investors-may-lose-their-lunch/


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So Uber created a monster...

That is destined to eat itself...8>)

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Merry Christmas!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, in NYC a 59% increase in vehicles yet unoccupied Fare for hires increased 81%. That's a traffic nightmare. That's a 37% increase in traffic to move the same amount of people. How many drivers are aimlessly driving around?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, in NYC a 59% increase in vehicles yet unoccupied Fare for hires increased 81%. That's a traffic nightmare. That's a 37% increase in traffic to move the same amount of people. How many drivers are aimlessly driving around?


A ton... even worse is there's so many Suburbans around everywhere..

It's actually quite ironic that they force all these emmissions tests on yellow cabs to see how much pollution they cause and then allow these companies to put unlimited vehicles.. none the less Suburbans on the road.

When De Blasio tried putting a cap on the amount of for hire vehicles on the road in Manhattan Uber ran a million dollar campaign shaming them for trying to because their reasoning was that they help alleviate traffic...

Like.. how the hell does adding 68,000 vehicles alleviate traffic?

I remember I got into an argument on here with a few people because I told them it's literally impossible for Uber to alleviate traffic because "on demand" and "traffic" just are a terrible mix.

With a capped amount of cabs.. yea people wait longer to get a cab but the purpose is to have less cars on the road..

When people are getting out of a club and everyone calls their own personal car at the same time to the same street.. it's obviously going to be a nightmare.. now imagine this happening 68,000 times.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Even the low i.q. uber drivers hate uber. In a short while uber will be screwed deeper and their investors will bend them over. Eventually uber will be a shining example why growth without profit is unrewarding especially in the livery space with no intellectual property and no speciric turf or loyal customers (they have a few fickle city slickers who will turn away to save a dollar)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The only thing you have to understand about this story is that it is New York City based. 

That means that everyone involved -- the reporter, the taxi shill doing the purported "study", the mayor, the governor, and everyone any of them know -- is corrupt. It is a totally pay-to-play environment, and they are not getting paid (or not getting paid enough) by Uber. So Uber is doomed.

Uber has legitimate issues in the way of their survival, but I prefer to get my business news from legitimate business sources -- not the New York POST!!!


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

JimKE said:


> t I prefer to get my business news from legitimate business sources -- not the New York POST!!!


The Post has the savviest business section in NY. Their other stuff may be shady at times.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

driverdoug said:


> The Post has the savviest business section in NY. Their other stuff may be shady at times.


That's not saying much. And besides, the reporter and all of the sources of the info think what happens in NYC matters. It doesn't. Nobody cares.

And even if it did matter in NYC itself, traffic congestion problems in NYC have nothing to do with ridesharing for the other 300 million people in the US.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> A ton... even worse is there's so many Suburbans around everywhere..
> 
> It's actually quite ironic that they force all these emmissions tests on yellow cabs to see how much pollution they cause and then allow these companies to put unlimited vehicles.. none the less Suburbans on the road.
> 
> ...


...with people leaving clubs/bars and each calling single uber 68,000, they might as well be driving their own POVs. The traffic cluster [email protected] is still the same


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> ...with people leaving clubs/bars and each calling single uber 68,000, they might as well be driving their own POVs. The traffic cluster [email protected] is still the same


Butt....you know....

Only Uber drivers can make it worse...

Stopping and loading and unloading...

In a driving lane...

One of these days someone's...

Gonna get hurt by stupidity...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I never even considered the environmental impact of all these idling drivers, especially in densely populated areas.

The US economy would probably be better off if people had to buy their own cars or use public transportation. 

With Uber around, I'm sure public transportation and by extension alternative mass transit funding will suffer. Anyone making more than minimum wage across the nation will hail an Uber instead of taking the CNG powered bus or light rail. What a sad step backwards. How will SDC's even matter unless they are fully electric and mandate car pooling? Responsible investors will just say no to this dope.


----------

